# Audi RS TT.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

mvg, Hans.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

I want one :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Black wheels... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I'd have one 

Is this a PS job (I'm rubbish at spotting them)

If not what are the performance specs??

L


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I love the rear bumper with the reflective insert and rear grills. Mmmm, yummy.

I want just that please - no rear spoiler though :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's not a photoshop but it's also not a RSTT.

It's simply a standard TT that someone has taken a hand to.

It seems to be doing the rounds on the forums at the moment.

Certainly not to my taste. :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Interesting like the colour satans satsuma 

iceman you got any pics of the complete rear end from a distance that red band makes it look like a porker IMO.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

why dose the drivers door have a gray trim on the bottom and the passengers side trim has been sprayed to match the body :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

something bad seems to have happened to the front of the car in pic 2 and the wheels look like they have been p/chopped on to the car in pic 2 also :?


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Me thinks there is some Photoshop going on here.....again! Not all of the photos, but it's been messed with.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Actually I don't know why I said it's not a photoshop. I could be but I seem to remember someone saying it was a car from another forum. :?


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

No one has mentioned the different wheels in pic 1....black and then the others have cross spokes.

The front grille seems to be a favourite of Iceman...good work though! I think its a real photo shoot which our friend has been toying with. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Joe - u beat me to it! LOL

overall, some nice touches.
and some obvious p/s
and some that are (IMO) just plain over the top.

But hey 

Def not an *Audi* RSTT tho

Iceman - at what stage are you going to say 'did you live my photoshopping'?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What a load of crap on two counts...........must be photoshop and it looks awful!!!


----------



## TommieG (Oct 23, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I love the rear bumper with the reflective insert and rear grills. Mmmm, yummy.


Agree!
Very Porsche like ;-)

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1165004.phtml

Tom


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh - and not based on a 3.2 either, despite the front end - unless they've change the back box (no vacuum exhaust flappy thing)

and I *could* be wrong - but the rings on the front - on pic 1 (head on with sheild grill), they look to be at a slightly different level to those in the side shots.

nice (black) wheels tho


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> What a load of crap ...........it looks awful!!!


Yep.............the multi spokes are bad enough, but the black ones just look sh1te.  :lol:

This was a perfectly good TT before somebody arsed about with it. :? :?: :!:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmmm.....NO SIR, I dont like it! :?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Why has it got the spoiler from a 911 turbo stuck on it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think the real cheek of it is these guys calling it the "RS TT", like it's some official RS model.

I don't mind if they want to put some dodgy styling on a car and use it as a demonstrator, but don't be so arrogant as to give it a "proper" Audi name! :evil:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

why do I seem to be the only one who ever likes these things 

Must be some kind of cross cultural contamination making me like any old mongrel


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

If an RS TT eventually arrives - I hope it doesn't look like that. 

Looks like a bad day at Halfords after reading Max Power....yuk

Damian


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I prefer this without the spoiler(s)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/nospoil.jpg

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I LOOOOOOOVE the colour 

But I don't like the bolt on spoiler, especially when stuck alongside the existing one :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I prefer this without the spoiler(s)
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/nospoil.jpg
> 
> Graham


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

I think it looks cool, love the BBS LM's.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> Interesting like the colour satans satsuma
> 
> iceman you got any pics of the complete rear end from a distance that red band makes it look like a porker IMO.


Not at the moment, more info will come with the "Essen Motorshow".

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> why dose the drivers door have a gray trim on the bottom and the passengers side trim has been sprayed to match the body :?


This is the car for the "Essen Motorshow" to show all options for the car possible.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Joe - u beat me to it! LOL
> 
> overall, some nice touches.
> and some obvious p/s
> ...


I have not touch them at all, they are real so far i now.
I only post them here nothing else.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.audi-********.de/********/viewtopic.php?p=24&sid=29f8fee6f97b8ba4479520f5b0506e6c#24

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> why dose the drivers door have a gray trim on the bottom and the passengers side trim has been sprayed to match the body :?


Also, did you notice the air intake at the bottom rear on photo 1 on the right hand side and on photos 2 and 3 it looks like it's been photoshopped out on the other side. It looks a bit more orangier :? (if that's a real word and not one I just made up !)

In photo 2 the front left wheel has either been put on by the local dealer - or it's a photoshop victim too 

In my opinion - it looks like something a 17 year old max power plonker would try and do too. i.e. totally SH51TTY - might as well put that number plate on it too :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> http://www.audi-********.de/********/viewtopic.php?p=24&sid=29f8fee6f97b8ba4479520f5b0506e6c#24
> 
> wfg, Hans.


But Hans, that's from a forum that started life about a week ago, and the thread is in a section titled 'TT Tuning und Styling'....

It may (possibly) be a real car, tho why they would use 2 sets of wheels and have one side showing a grey door lower and t'other all orange is anyone's guess.
And it may well turn up at the Essen Motoro Show.
As a 'look at all the bodykit parts I've made / bought / put on my TT' exhibit.

But an *Audi* RS TT it ain't :?
(IMO, obviously - who knows, Eduard *might* work in Audi's secret development shop? )


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.audi-********.de/********/viewtopic.php?p=24&sid=29f8fee6f97b8ba4479520f5b0506e6c#24
> ...


They speaking about 2 cars, a RS TT basic (Orange door lower and BBS LM's) and a RS TT Racing{Gray door lower and black wheels).

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yes, sorry, just ran the page through bablefish, and indeed they are 

So there are *2* of these....

one packed with lots of carbon fibre by the sounds of things, and one 'standard' (with BBS wheeels).


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hall 7, stand 305, apparently

http://www.ppi-tuning.de to see a flash movie of the original pics


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

New picture and "Essen Motorshow" Promo.








*"Essen motorshow promo"*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*2 pictures off the Audi RS TT on the Essen motorshow 2004.*

















wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Another picture off the RS TT.









mvg, Hans.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

looks like it has angel eyes  8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> looks like it has angel eyes  8)


I saw that too m8 - what gives?

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

the rings look like they are made from Glow wire.......thats so last year :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

He-he :lol:

Funny, but I've had a plan for about the last year which glow wire would probably do the trick.

But as its so last year then I won't bother - I think you and I should have a talk :wink:

Could be a nice little earner.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sounds like you have a cunning plan :?: you have IM


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Am I the only one to note the leds in the turn signal lights?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

good to see that the car(s) really do exist 

Wonder what Audi will have to say (if anything?) about them displaying it with the 'RS TT' on the plates tho?

(can't beleive they would not have copy-righted the name?)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - clicky here -> http://www.audi-********.de/********/vi ... 0506e6c#24

and scroll down to see some  interior shots......

oh g'won then - here's a taster


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> good to see that the car(s) really do exist


I think it is actually one car. The one side is the black and the other one with the BBS LMs. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

More pictures.









































wfg, Hans.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I dont usually like the W12 front bumper, but is it me or is that one different from the one supplied at theTTshop??? Looks alright? Maybe its the angle, or perhaps the light. The porsche rear end idea isn't bad (although not my cup of tea) but has been put together neatly! Decent colour! Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Gworks said:


> I dont usually like the W12 front bumper, but is it me or is that one different from the one supplied at theTTshop??? Looks alright? Maybe its the angle, or perhaps the light. The porsche rear end idea isn't bad (although not my cup of tea) but has been put together neatly! Decent colour! Not bad, not bad at all!


That's what I thought as well! I think this one looks much better than the TTshop one and I think it is due to the fact that Pogea stayed as close to the OEM 3.2 bumper concept as possible. IMHO you could only just add the bumper to a Std 3.2 and look right at home with no need for skirts, rear bumper etc... 
Don't like the multi-coloured interior though. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Gworks said:


> I dont usually like the W12 front bumper, but is it me or is that one different from the one supplied at theTTshop??? Looks alright?


Yes, it's looking different from the one at the TT shop but i'm not sure if it is a different one.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> oh g'won then - here's a taster


 :? I don't like that Porsche style reflector bar at all.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats the bit I love about it, but I know I've got bad taste and no style. If that rear bumper ever comes on the market then I will certainly have one.

Graham


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Thats the bit I love about it, but I know I've got bad taste and no style. If that rear bumper ever comes on the market then I will certainly have one.
> 
> Graham


It wil come on the market and it wil cost â‚¬ 1900,-  
The front grill conversion wil cost â‚¬ 1400,- 
The rear wing (exstending at 91 Km/h} cost â‚¬ 5500,-   
And the angeleyes wil cost â‚¬ 600,- 

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Quite like bits of it and if I were in my 20's living at home with too much money to spend.... esp. the black wheels.

Hopefully the new TT will be a little more aggressive looking as wel a bit bigger.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I do like that front grill and it makes the TT fit in the rest of the facelifted Audi range, especially for anyone else who agrees with me that the current front does seem to look quite dated now! 

The front in those pics is definately different from the ttshop version because the bumper is smooth and incorporates the original design washer jets! Looks expensive though!!


----------



## ttbipes (Jul 28, 2003)

was said:


> the rings look like they are made from Glow wire.......thats so last year :lol:


No, no, not that at all.
I made these. Full Custom LED 'Angel Eye's, including amber LED" turn signals, with clear lens.


































I sell these in the US.
I also made full LED tail lights for this car, for Pogea Racing, using red and amber LEDs


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*4 new pics.*





































wfg, Hans.


----------



## ttbipes (Jul 28, 2003)

Iceman said:


> And the angeleyes wil cost â‚¬ 600,-
> 
> wfg, Hans.


not sure where you got this information, as the selling price for these has not yet been established.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

The more I see this car , the more I like it


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ttbipes said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > And the angeleyes wil cost â‚¬ 600,-
> ...


*"Hear Say" on Essen Motorshow.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ttbipes said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > And the angeleyes wil cost â‚¬ 600,-
> ...


Hans is great a putting up information that's not quite 100% :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

:? 
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The mk2 is like the unicorn
not real, just a myth
TT owners' auto porn
'cept one day 't will exist...

no need for "hard" guys
's only a car you know
no touching, no chance to buy
not just now anyhow

so chill at the pic
someone else's ideal
don't like then click
wait 2 years then do the deal. :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Another picture off the RS TT.









wfg, Hans.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ttbipes said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > the rings look like they are made from Glow wire.......thats so last year :lol:
> ...


sorry my mistake  , its just from the images the rings do not look very bright. How visible are the LEDs with the Xenons on full blast?










cheers,, was


----------



## ttbipes (Jul 28, 2003)

was said:


> sorry my mistake  , its just from the images the rings do not look very bright. How visible are the LEDs with the Xenons on full blast?
> cheers,, was


they are extremely bright standalone, but in the configuration they wanted, the 'Angels' turn off when the xenon's come on.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone in the UK actually have that new style front bumper then?? I see that Awesome GTI stock it but yet to see anyone who has taken the plunge! I think the one in those pictures is better than the Hofele in the ttshop as it has the correct headlamp washer hatches! 

I do like it though!!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Another small picture of the RS TT.









wfg, Hans.


----------



## ttbipes (Jul 28, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Another small picture of the RS TT.


since my Dutch is very bad, do you have a link to all those RS TT pics, or can you send them to me?
I'd really appreciate it.

[email protected]

TIA


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Love the look of it whatever it is.

I want one.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Love the look of it whatever it is.

I want one.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Now you want 2!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Now you want 2!!


The site actually stalled on me, and i pressed refresh to reload the page but as you're asking yeah.

One for the week, and one for the w/e.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

why is this car being called the RS TT if the mods done to it are not from Audi :?:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

What I want to know is what does 'wfg' mean?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I actually like some of the styling concepts, including the rear spoiler. I f*cking hate the front grill though, and think Audi are making a huge mistake shoving this monstrosity across their whole range (if they continue to do so...)

Facelift my arse. It looks nasty. Wouldn't be surprised if they got their fingers burnt a la Subaru and the shitty front lights which were voted off by customer demand.

Aside from wanting a car sooner rather than later, the introduction of the new grill was one of the driving forces behind me going for an "old" shape S4. Whilst the new version might be "better" in many respects, its fugly and I don't want one.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have to agree i wouldn't buy the new shape A4 now because of that grille i'm glad we got our allroad before it gets changed, IIAC i think the allroad won't go to the new shape though as they are bringing out the Pikes Peak thing as the off road option :?

Any how if the new TT looks like that from the front then count me out


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jdn said:


> What I want to know is what does 'wfg' mean?


It means * With friendly greeting. *

wfg, Hans.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I can sleep soundly now.

Cheers!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

was said:


> why is this car being called the RS TT if the mods done to it are not from Audi :?:


Pogea racing start with RS2 tuning and in the line of that they call the TT tuning program RS TT.

*Technical Data RS TT:*

*Engine:*
355 bhp, PR26.600 turbocharger water and oil cooled, stainless steel downpipe with stainless steel exhaust system, modified air intake and high flow delivery system, strengthend engine internals, modified engine control unit.

*Brakes:*
322x32 Brakesystem cross-drilled and vented.
232x10 Brakesystem rear axel.

*Suspention:*
Progressive sport sespention with height and dampner adjustability for individual settings.

Co-operation with *Techart*.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

so it has nothing to do with Audi then :!:

nice modified TT though 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Joegod said:


> Me thinks there is some Photoshop going on here.....again! Not all of the photos, but it's been messed with.


Well I can confirm that this car is definately genuine as I personally saw it in Essen last week 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*New pics RS TT.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Not read this forum, but just looked at the images. Is it me, or do some of them seem photoshopped? Especially the turbo guage one.... just doesn't look real!

Plus, why does it have different sets of alloys on during the same shoot?

(Might be just me.... if I am wrong, sorry!  )


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*2 RS TT galleries with almost 240 pictures.*
*Gallery 1.*
*Gallery 2.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is what does 'wfg' mean?
> ...


Would the German version be mfg for "mit freundlische grusse"? (spelling may not be correct)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


Yes, and in *"Dutch"* it will be *mvg* "Met vriendelijke groeten".

mvg, Hans :lol:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

They do seem real to me. As for the boost Gauge, I want one, and where can I get one from??? Certain things on the car that I like, and others I dislike!!! Such as, the rear bumper vents, OH NO, and the front grille, is quite nice! Different, but Good looking! 
Hans, do you know where I can pick one of those Gauges up from??? 
Cheers, Glen. 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've never thought it was fake. It seems so obvious it's a standard TT tarted up.

Not to my taste at all. Fortunately I'm sure the new TT will be much nicer looking.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've never thought it was fake. It seems so obvious it's a standard TT tarted up.
> 
> Not to my taste at all. Fortunately I'm sure the new TT will be much nicer looking.


Roll on the Geneva Motor show 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've never thought it was fake. It seems so obvious it's a standard TT tarted up.
> 
> Not to my taste at all. Fortunately I'm sure the new TT will be much nicer looking.
> 
> Actually I don't know why I said it's not a photoshop. I could be but I seem to remember someone saying it was a car from another forum


Are you sure you never thought it was fake? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep. Read it it again.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Gworks said:


> Hans, do you know where I can pick one of those Gauges up from???
> Cheers, Glen. 8)


Here in a few weeks time: *http://www.ppi-tuning.de/index_de.htm*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

OK, so I dont read German. :? Just let me know when they come in and how much one is???
Cheers, Glen.


----------

